# DIY net-pots for cents



## zem

For making netpots you will need a soldering gun and disposable plastic coffee cups, as simple as that. 

**Caution: *Most importantly you need to do this behind a fan on a window blowing out since you don't want to be inhaling melting plastic fumes. 

Plug in the soldering gun and let it heat up, then just punch holes in the bottom of your cup and on the bottom sides leave a spacing between the holes to keep it holding, the round holes actually make the cups more rigid! The cups come at diffent sizes colors and kinds, mine are the smallest and cheapest and they hold on grow after grow.


----------



## DonJones

Zem,

It that a 12 gauge shell beside your pot, if so what is it for?  I thought I was the only one with things like that lying around every where.

On the net pots, wouldn't that work just as well with things like nursery pots too for larger pots?

Also, if you were careful, couldn't you use the same technique to cut pot holding openings/clone plug holding openings in the lids of bubblers?

How much of a mess does that make on the soldering iron?  How do you clean it up to use for soldering after you are through making your net pots?

Man, why is it that the most far reaching things are so simple and obvious after some one else shows them to you?   Shoot, I've used a similar technique involving heating metal shapes with a torch to make openings in various plastic objects for years and never thought once of adapting it to these areas!

THANK YOU FOR THE GREAT AWAKENING!

Great smoking.


----------



## zem

Don that pic is old at the time i thought i wanted the users to compare the sizes to figure how small my netpot is  i have such things everywhere i am very unorganized  
you can use this with any plastic container to make larger netpots.

 to cut openings in the lid with this would be impractical since it makes a small hole, i use my drill with circular blade for that purpose. i just clean the soldering gun when it's still hot it's not messy at all, you're only usng its tip thats easy to clean.


----------



## DonJones

I was thinking of using the small shaft like a hot knife to free hand the opening that I wanted to make, much like you do with your circular blade --if we are even thinking of the same thing as a circular blade.

I understand the disorganized thing with all kinds of things laying around.  That pretty well describes me too.

Gret thread and than you for posting it.

Great smoking.


----------



## kctats13

The best thing ive found to cut holes in the lids is tin snips.
They cut real easy and clean. Will cut through super thick plastic with no problem.
Great idea with the net pots! I just bought some too.
Now i see i coulda made them for probobly 1/2 the price.


----------



## cubby

I've been doing this type of retrofit for alittle over a year. My way is a bit different but you end up with essentialy the same thing.
I use 6, 8, and 10 inch plastic plant pots. Take a dremmell tool or roto zip with a 1/32 in bit and instead of poking a million holes I just put in slits that run from a little below the rim down to a bit short of the base, and seperated about 1/2 inch. Then poke a few holes in the bottom as well.
I have found this to be a great way, it also creates less mess. I use 6,8, and 10inch pots because I start them in the 6 inch and as soon as I can see roots begining to show I put the pot into the next size up and fill in around the pot with either Hydrotron or my prefference small lava rocks.
These pots will hold up for years.


----------



## DonJones

Cubby,

I'm kind of puzzled.  Are your slots only 1/32" wide or are you just using that narrow of a bit because it cuts faster?

Couldn't I do the same thing with a high speed die grinder?

Also, how big are the holes you put in the bottom?

Great smoking.


----------



## cubby

DonJones said:
			
		

> Cubby,
> 
> I'm kind of puzzled. Are your slots only 1/32" wide or are you just using that narrow of a bit because it cuts faster?
> 
> Couldn't I do the same thing with a high speed die grinder?
> 
> Also, how big are the holes you put in the bottom?
> 
> Great smoking.


 


Hey Don, 
   The size of the bit is narrow because I want my nutrient solution to flood and drain easily while permitting as little light as possible to breach the pot. The holes in the bottom are the same size, made with the same bit.
   As far as using a high speed grinder, I guess you could though I've never tried it. I'm more of a "figure it out as you go" kinda' guy.
Hope this anwered you questions, Take care.


----------



## DonJones

So do most of the roots tay inside of the pot or are they less than 1/32" in diameter?

That may not be as surprising as it seems, but it seems like the roots that I see in grow shots are bigger than that.  Obviously it works or your would be altering them into bigger slots/hole.

Thank you for the information.

Great smoking.


----------



## ta2dguy

thanks for the cheap n easy zem. much appreciated.


----------



## Jericho

Lol why i didnt think about that or find this thread earlier lol. 

My stoned mind thought itwould be a good idea to try this with a drill. 

IME your way looks much easier hehe. 

Cheers Zem


----------



## zem

i never tried my way with a normal pot but i imagine it would be harder to punch holes quickly into thick plastic using a soldering gun since it will take more time for every hole i dunno i should try it and you most certainly cant use a drill with thin plastic coffee cups since they will break so maybe your idea with a drill for regular pots was not so bad after  cheers


----------

